# Simodrive 611 Fehlercode F09



## CZach001 (23 Februar 2012)

Hallo, habe ein Problem mit einem Spindelantrieb, der von einem Regelungseinschub 6SN1121-0BA13-0AA0 gesteuert wird. 

In Unregelmäßigen abständen kommt der Fehlercode F09 am Display des Regelungseinschubs. 
Der Fehler deutet wohl auf einen Fehler im Gebersystem hin. 

Das Geberkabel ist durch einen Kabelschlepp verlegt. 
Da der Fehler aber auch auftritt, wenn sich der Kabelschlepp nicht bewegt. Würde ich sagen das es das Kabel nich sein sollte.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Solchen System. Was könnte  Erfahrungsgemäß die Ursache sein?


Gibt´s noch Support für solche Baugruppen, da sie bereits abgekündigt ist?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus. 

Mfg
CZach


----------



## rheumakay (23 Februar 2012)

reparieren werde dir die Kiste sehr viele(z.B. Eichler,Unis )
nur weil der Antrieb steht,muß das noch lange nicht heißen das das Kabel OK ist.
Wackelkontakt oder kalte Lötstellen sind auch dann möglich!
Kannst du Geber oder Regeleinheit mit einem baugleichen Antrieb tauschen?


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Februar 2012)

Hallo,


CZach001 schrieb:


> Der Fehler deutet *wohl* auf einen Fehler im Gebersystem hin.



Klingt nicht so, als ob du das SELBER geprüft hättest 

Fehler könnte im Motor, im Kabel oder eben im Einschub liegen.

Was wurde bis jetzt unternommen?

MfG


----------



## gravieren (23 Februar 2012)

Hi

Hast du einen neuen Regelungseinschub ?
Hast du einen neuen Motor ?
Hast du einen neuen Drehgeber ?

Hast du ein neues Kabel ?


Ich denke, da solltest du mit dem wahrscheinlichen anfangen.




























Dem Geberkabel, da hie eine Bewegung erfolgt.
(Der D-Sub ist schon fest verriegelt  ?)
(Der Geberanschluß auch fest ?)

Gruß Karl


----------



## CZach001 (6 März 2012)

Hallo, 
ich würde jetzt zum Testen gerne das Kabel Tauschen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich das Richtige habe. 

Verbaut ist ein Kabel mit der Bezeichnung 
6FX2002-2CA51-1AE0  
3x(2x0.14D)+4x0.14+2x0.5C


Das Kabel das mir zur Verfügung steht hat die Bezeichnung


 6FX 5002 2AD00-1BC00

 3x(2x0,14D)+2x0,5+4x0,14C
Von der Aderzahl und den Steckern müsste das Passen. 



Ich hab leider nirgendwo eine Doku über die Standardisierung dieser Kabel gefunden. 

Gibt´s da irgendwas bezüglich Ader und Steckerbelegung?

Mfg 
CZach


----------



## CZach001 (3 April 2012)

Update:

Neues Kabel besorgt-> Kabel eingebaut -> Anlage Eingeschaltet -> Spindel Ein -> Antriebsfeheler F09.

Würde mir jetzt als nächstes den Geber vornehmen. Ausser es hat jemand eine bessere Idee. 

Hat jemand erfahrung mit Service Firmen. 
Wenn Möglich würde ich das ersatzteil bevor ich es kaufe erst testen. 
Gibts da jemanden der Kulante Bedingungen hat?


Mfg
CZach


----------

